
A Guide to Getting What You Need from Busy People - philk10
https://spin.atomicobject.com/2020/08/16/attention-very-busy-people/#.XzmxoQRmqVg.hackernews
======
rogerkirkness
Write shorter emails. I have yet to meet someone so important that they don't
read every short email they get to their daily driver work email.

